# Désinstallation Boot Camp plantée



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

en vacances dans une zone à accès très limité, j'ai installé Boot Camp avant mon départ pour pouvoir simplement utiliser les applis Netflix et myCanal en téléchargeant des vidéos avant de me déplacer. Une fois rentré, plus besoin de Boot Camp.
J'ai donc lancé l'assistant pour désinstaller Boot Camp et récupérer la place utilisée, 101 Go.

Tout s'est bien passé, Boot Camp a disparu, sauf que la restauration de la surface allouée à connu un plantage (pas noté).

Depuis, il me manque 100Go d'espace, qui sont devenus inutilisables, une restauration complète de MacOs ne reconnaissant plus que 399 Go disponibles sur mon disque de 500.

Malgré mes recherches nombreuses sur Internet, aucune solution ne fonctionne, alors si quelqu'un peut m'aider c'est avec plaisir !


Configuration du Mac : 21 pouces de 2019 avec processeur Intel et SSD de 500 Go, et macOS Monterey 12.6

Voici d'ailleurs le résultat obtenu avec la commande diskutil :
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         399.0 GB   disk0s1

                    (free space)                         101.0 GB   -


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +399.0 GB   disk1

                                 Physical Store disk0s1

   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  134.8 GB   disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 331.6 MB   disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4

   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.4 GB    disk1s5

   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.4 GB    disk1s5s1

Merci pour votre aide éventuelle.
--
Yves


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
peux-tu essayer de passer la commande dans le terminal


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


----------



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Le résultat est le suivant (je n'ai gardé que la fin avec le message d'erreur) :

The volume /dev/rdisk1s6 appears to be OK

Verifying allocated space

Performing deferred repairs

error: dstream (id 433219) does not have an associated dstream id object

Skipped 10/10 repairs of this type in total

Deferred repairs skipped

The container /dev/disk0s1 could not be verified completely

Storage system check exit code is 8

Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Septembre 2022)

Il y a des erreurs disk qu'il te faut d'abord réparer.
Pour cela il faut démarrer en mode recovery (avec cmd + alt) et faire des sos sur les volumes puis du disque. et coriser les doigts en espérant que ce soit réparable .


----------



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Lorsque je fais un SOS en mode recovery, tout va bien, puisque de toute façon il ne teste que les 399 Go qui restent.
Par contre, dès la suppression de la zone libre et de la tentative de partionnement qui suit, ça plante même en mode recovery ...


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Septembre 2022)

Tu as bien fait un sos sur le volume puis sur le conteneur puis sur le disque (a la racine) ?
Pour le voir dans le menu présentation --> afficher tous les appareils


----------



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Arg, quand on sélectionne tout et qu'on fait l'analyse du Conteneur disk1 ça plante ...


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Septembre 2022)

Donc un problème d'erreur disque...
je crois que tu vas être obliger de sauvegarder (faire un clone) reformater puis refaire un clone en retour.

Mais peut être que d'autre membres du forum auront une meilleure idée ...
Attends d'autre avis.


----------



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Le problème c'est que le reformatage ne me propose que 399 Go et non 500 ...
Et donc, si je formate, je ne récupère que la surface qui continue de fonctionner.

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Septembre 2022)

Il faut pas sélectionner le volume (conteneur) mais le disque à la racine tu retrouveras la totalité


----------



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Exact, je me donnerai bien un coup sur la tête, mais non ... 
Le formatage et la réinstallation de macOS sont en cours, encore merci !


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Septembre 2022)

en espérant que tout ce passe bien, sans perte de données .  courage...


----------



## ymineraud (21 Septembre 2022)

Toutes mes données sont sur des clouas, donc ça ira


----------

